# Moving from UK to Canada IT Degree



## Beaker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for some help on moving to Canada for a year (to start with).
Here's a bit about me.

Age: 31
Gender: Male
Profession: IT (software developer)
Qualifications: IMS Degree with Hons
Experience: 7 years

I've heard about IT specific work permits but can't find any detail. What are the costs in moving, what is the process, if you've done it, how did you find the process and how is living in Canada?

Any info is appreciated


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Beaker,

Can't help you with your questions, but want to welcome you to the forum.

Michelle


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

TBH, you are better off applying for a PR visa through the FSW Programme


----------

